# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Phone in studio...

## David.Elliott

Hi All,
Hoping a technology guru is able to help with my dilemma.
Ran ethernet to the wifes' studio and did not think about a phone. The DECT and mobiles do not work, tin building you see... 
Really do not want to pull back the ethernet and attach telephone cable. and repull, too risky for a 50m run...
She also a long time ago bought a new old style handset which is in keeping with the look of the room. 
There is Wifi in there and my best thought is a wireless ATA  if there is such a thing, to connect the handset to.   BUT, no expert and looking for help... 
Thanks
David

----------


## r3nov8or

Does the "phone in studio" need to connect back to the RJ11/12 on the ISP's NBN modem? 
Interesting that WiFi works in the room, but DECT and mobiles don't...

----------


## David.Elliott

> Does the "phone in studio" need to connect back to the RJ11/12 on the ISP's NBN modem? 
> Interesting that WiFi works in the room, but DECT and mobiles don't...

  The new phone will need to be connected to an RJ11 port somewhere in the studio. The router in the house is already connected to our series of DECT phones, could piggy back off that IF I had a cable run to the studio. 
The studio is a converted 3 car garage well away from the main house. I ran ethernet underground to it when putting the power in, and have a POE wireless access point in the room.

----------


## jgsa

G'Day DE   

> Hoping a technology guru is able to help with my dilemma.

  As u didn't use the word 'Expert' which I'm not I will have a go  :Smilie:    

> Ran ethernet to the wifes' studio and did not think about a phone.

  Well done, I have CAT6e all over this property and having worked for Feds in ACT would suggest you do not use WiFi unless you really have to check UT for lots of videos of how to hack WiFi,    

> Really do not want to pull back the ethernet and attach telephone cable. and repull, too risky for a 50m run...

  N O   D O N T   D O   T H A T !!! 
50m is not too long a run if you are using quality Aus. Std. cable 
Get your self a 'Port Replicator' -> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/393227404643 and connect a VOIP handset to the ethernet  
or  
Get a CISCO SPA112 - Phone Adapter and connect the "old style handset" 
Just my 2c worth 
HTH

----------


## Bros

> Get your self a 'Port Replicator'

   First time I have ever heard a switch being called a "port replicator"

----------


## r3nov8or

I've been googling for an RJ11 powerline adapter, which seemed to exist many years ago, but links are dead now  
You could look into an IP/soft phone service and simply use the PC for calls.  
If mobile is OK, there are boosters to improve in-building reception if you can get good reception near a door or window

----------


## Bart1080

*Option 1:* for your old fashioned hard wired phone 
....Pulling out and re-running 50m isn't risky.  Done the exact same thing to 120m run to the shed.  
Cable let go pulling through ethernet and phone 2 meters out from the finish at the elbow.
Pulled the entire lot out, builders string line with a small piece of rag tied to the end...small enough to be vacuumed through 
Vacuum the other end taped to the conduit.
1 person feeds the string through...sucked by the vacuum, the other person to let you know when its arrived at the vacuum.
Pull through a bigger rope that then pulls through both wires.  If you've got 32mm, will pull through very easily.  If youve only got 25mm, can still do, but might be a bit tight around the bends.  If youve got long sweeping bends rather than the short tight ones, will make the job easier. 
...make sure the phone point from the original one to the studio is in series not parallel or a STAR connection.  *Option 2:*  Wifi Router  (although confused...sounds like you've already got something like this set up if you have WiFi in the Studio...if so you can make and receive calls now without doing options 2 & 3!!!)
The other option is to set up WiFi router in the studio off the Ethernet cable.  
Your mobile phone will receive and make calls via the Wifi...again its how I've set mine up as mobile reception is next to non existent. 
You PC will be able to plug in via Ethernet or connect via WiFi.
Rather then buying new equipment, just convert an old WiFi modem to a WiFi router, give it a WiFi broadcast name different to your house to make it easier to track any issues in the future, same network password (if you prefer) so you  know what WiFi network your connected to.
Note: you need to activate wifi calling on you mobile to make this work (Apple or Android both do it.)   *Option3:*  WiFi over powerline
More expensive particularly if you've already got WiFi modems lying around and the same as option 2, simply activate calling via WiFi.
You may as well leverage off your ethernet cable.  *Option 4:*  put in options 1 & 2 - a dedicated land line and Wifi capability for all devices in the studio.  *Option 5:*  Set up a Skype account and dont worry about any further infrastructure mods of options 1,2, 3 & 4. 
EDIT:  Option6- JGSA suggestion - https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/produc...ter/index.html

----------


## jgsa

G'Day DE   

> The new phone will need to be connected to an RJ11 port somewhere in the studio.

  Use a Cisco - Phone Adapter - Model: SPA112 to do this    

> The router in the house

  Get a 5 x port LAN Hub to connect SPA112 to the router via the ethernet 
Sorry I cannot provide links, I tried a couple of times and my posts went into the bit bucket

----------


## METRIX

You can buy a 50m basic cable conduit puller for under $30, might be worth looking into this.
Is the run fairly straight or a few bends in the conduit, how long is the run ? 
Did you run Cat6 for Gb or Cat5 for 100Mb speed. 
If you are happy with max speed of 100Mb you can do phone and internet over the one cable up to 100Mb, as Mb connection only needs 4 conductors this leaves 4 conductors unused
If you want Gb connection back to the switch you will need to feed a separate cable as Gb needs all 8 conductors in the Cat6 cable. 
If Mb connection is ok, I will assume your connecting via T568A standard, if you chose T568A no difference for the phone colour coding 
Pin 1 - Green / White
Pin 2 - Green
Pin 3 - Orange / White *Pin 4 - Blue
Pin 5 - Blue / White*
Pin 6 - Orange *Pin 7 - Brown / White
Pin 8 - Brown*  
For Mb connection Pin 4,5,7,8 are unused for ethernet Mb connections, so you can use these as regular phone line connection and pin 1,2,3,6 for ethernet
I believe Call ID / Time Date etc come down the 2nd pair, so you would need to connect all 4 wires to get this functionality.

----------


## David.Elliott

Hi All
Thanks for all the quality replies.
For the business we do from the studio we only promote our landline publicly. We could point that to our mobiles IF I could get them to work..
@Metrix, the Wifi Access point on the wall is POE so I do have one pair spare, so that's an option. Not sure which ones, so it'd be a cut and see. Ran Cat6 gel filled, with only bends, no elbows.
@Bart1080 WiFi calling: cannot seem to get it reliably working on my android native mobile, and on the wifes' OPPO with their ColorOS it does not seem to even be a option. Cannot do the vacuum trick as there in no conduit showing at one end, just the cat6 in the cavity.
@jgsa, the Cisco unit may be a great option, and Grandstream do a version as well. There is no way really that anyone can get close enough to hack our wifi unless they are on our block, which we would know about. One of these as wifi connectable would be the perfect solution. 
I did come across a post elsewhere that I could not follow, about turning an Wifi Router into a "bridge"(?) and then connecting the old style phone to the port on that? This could be my preferred option as it would leave the access point unmolested and clean on the wall.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> H
> Ran ethernet to the wifes' studio and did not think about a phone. The DECT and mobiles do not work, tin building you see...

  Phone cable is rarely used these days.Phones are now usually connected with UTP, except the last few metres on the user side of the Outlet. You didn't run any spare Cat6 UTP to the space? If not, I'd be pulling back one, and a few more through with it, if it's easy enough.

----------

